# Lost the bag for my leaf mulcher/vacuum - DIY solution?



## ChrisJJ (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,
I have an electric toro leaf blower & mulcher/vacuum. The bag attachment for using it as a mulcher/vacuum is missing. It's not on the shelf I keep the blower & attachments and I suspect it was knocked off sometime this summer and is now in hiding. I'm pretty sure it'll turn up and so I don't want to buy a replacement. Especially since a replacement bag cost just a little less than buying another whole leaf blower/mulcher kit. I don't want two leaf blowers. 

So I'm thinking of cobbling up a DIY version of the bag. Maybe using an extra large pillow case & a hose clamp. Or maybe attaching one of those big paper leaf bags to the outlet with lots of duct tape. Or would that blow up like a balloon and pop? I haven't thought this out completely. Has anyone made a quick & dirty leaf vacuum bag?


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't help you with a DIY bag, but I'm not sure why getting a replacement bag should be so expensive. I don't know which Toro electric blower/vac/mulcher you have, but I have the Toro model 51599 Ultra Vac ($84 at Amazon). The replacement bag for it (model 51601), which I have ordered myself previously, is about $20 at Amazon. Agreed it's rather expensive for a canvas bag with a zipper and a strap, but (at least for this model) you could buy four for the price of the new blower/vac/mulcher. And it's hard to imagine a pillow case and hose clamp not ripping or coming apart until the intense pressure of 235 MPH/255 CFM air (for the 51599, at any rate). But perhaps the blower and bag you have are a different model and much closer together in price, so YMMV.


----------



## life_aquatic (Oct 24, 2012)

How about this? 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Leaf-BlowerVac.-Bag-Extender---Leaf-Hog-Snout/

However I think I would just take that basic idea and use a cloth bag over the garbage can, like the commercial versions do. Shucks, now I think I've given myself a project idea that I don't really have time for right now.


----------



## msink (Jul 4, 2013)

*vacuum bag sollution*

Find a old duffel bag that you don't use much anymore nylon or polyester and cut a hole in the end. Make sure it doesn't have end pockets but its big enough. Most of your bags have shoulder straps and they already have zippers. Just cut out the hole big enough and find a piece of pvc pipe that will fit the outlet.


----------

